# Model Shoot - Jessica Heidi (maybe NSFW?)



## flipstylephoto

Busy busy weekend....Logged over 2k captures between Pro Boxing match Friday and model shoot Sat.  I am whooped...

Here's a few that should be safe enough to post



















peace...
flip


----------



## Lacey Anne

There's not a single one where you didn't cut off her limbs. 

I like the lighting. Pretty girl too.


----------



## Renair

I like 3 and 4, 3 is such a refreshing pose, really like that one.   4, the lighting is perfect but you cut parts of her body.  Still, great work though.


----------



## Mesoam

i don't care for some of the poses but she is definately smokin...


----------



## flipstylephoto

Lacey Anne said:


> There's not a single one where you didn't cut off her limbs.
> 
> I like the lighting. Pretty girl too.



of the bunch i have processed and posted so far...but not all photography should be text book.  Rules are allowed and should be broken at times.


----------



## Lacey Anne

flipstylephoto said:


> of the bunch i have processed and posted so far...but not all photography should be text book. Rules are allowed and should be broken at times.


Sure. I don't like it here though.


----------



## spiffybeth

i had a look at the rest of the pictures. i think she looks best when she's wearing the jeans. 
...and the belt across her chest is really unflattering to her.

its a nice series, though


----------



## flipstylephoto

Lacey Anne said:


> Sure. I don't like it here though.



Sorry, didn't know you made the rules here!n



Spiff,


   I too didn't like the belt idea much either.  She was a belt freak and wanted to do an implied "nothing but belt" theme there.  and to be honest, some of my favs were the jeans too!


----------



## Lacey Anne

I don't. It's just an opinion. *shrugs*


----------



## The_Traveler

#4 is nice but she looks very ungraceful and porky in the rest.


----------



## That One Guy

i won't comment on the poses, but i will comment on the exposures and they are excellent. vivid colors!! very sharp!! great lighting!!

hot model btw 

i have always believed that a person should learn the rules of photography, then break those rules. 

overall i think you did a very good job

what was your lighting set up?


----------



## Sarah23

I like her in the jeans the best. Some of them she looks like she just tripped and fell and is having a hard time getting up...lol

Over all pretty good though.


----------



## Heck

I like them. I check out the site in full.


----------



## invisibledemon

wow, very nice, the lighting is great. 
wish i had the eqip to do that.


----------



## invisibledemon

double post:

the belt pics would have been a lot better if the belt wasnt that tight. 
tight enough to stay on, but the way it squishes?


good god she is beautiful.

and the pic where she is wearing a crapload of belts, imo,if she was going for erotic and im not trying to sound like a perv, but it would have been better if she was wearing only the belts.
that way where you see the underwear on her stomach, you would see skin. but position them so as to not be able to see whats not meant to be seen.


----------



## flipstylephoto

invisibledemon said:


> double post:
> 
> the belt pics would have been a lot better if the belt wasnt that tight.
> tight enough to stay on, but the way it squishes?
> 
> 
> good god she is beautiful.
> 
> and the pic where she is wearing a crapload of belts, imo,if she was going for erotic and im not trying to sound like a perv, but it would have been better if she was wearing only the belts.
> that way where you see the underwear on her stomach, you would see skin. but position them so as to not be able to see whats not meant to be seen.



very true on both....top belt, wouldn't stay up unless tightened.  I actually wanted to scrap that idea, but they insisted...who am i to argue

As far as the bottom,  again, from a photog standpoint that would have been ideal!  But I told her to wear the bear minimum to her comfort.  But actually, i think she was going for more artsy in that shot.  wouldn't nec. believe it from the look of her, but she's a very talented artist in drawing and painting.


----------



## Vaporous

I really like these! I think you did a great job, the angles and lighting look great. These might not be everyones cup of tea so to speak but they look like something you would see in Maxim mag or Stuff. 

I think you did a fabulous job. Its nice to see something different every now and then in this section.


----------



## invisibledemon

well, maybe she'll try again sometime. 
i'd personally love to see more. shes stunning, and your pics are fantastic. 

great work.


----------



## kundalini

flipstylephoto said:


> very true on both....top belt, wouldn't stay up unless tightened. I actually wanted to scrap that idea, but they insisted...who am i to argue


As the photographer, I would think you are the one to argue.  Granted, take some shots they want, but use your vision to direct the shots you have in mind.

Great work dude.  I'm not such a fan of the cropped apendages, but in looking in some mags, it does happen.  Keep it coming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## lockwood81

Great work, nice lighting. I'm not a fan of the angles, but I think its just that I'm old, seems the younger guys like the crazy angle...just kind of hurts my neck.

All in all a great series. Looking forward to your next shoot.


----------



## jessicaheidi

So I googled my name and was so flattered to see this site on the top of the list (not). 
To my own photographer who I love dearly, how the hell are you going to say these things about me when you know yourself that they are very, very untrue?



flipstylephoto said:


> very true on both....top belt, wouldn't stay up unless tightened.  I actually wanted to scrap that idea, but they insisted...who am i to argue
> 
> As far as the bottom,  again, from a photog standpoint that would have been ideal!  But I told her to wear the bear minimum to her comfort.  But actually, i think she was going for more artsy in that shot.  wouldn't nec. believe it from the look of her, but she's a very talented artist in drawing and painting.



You had just as much input as for the ideas as myself and your wife did, if not more. You were "all for it!" Plus, what kind of professional photographer posts this many photos from a shoot - both good and bad? Shouldn't you only be posting the good ones? Maybe so your models don't google their names in a search engine and find people talking about how horrible her pictures are? And so they don't find their own photographers talking smack about her on a public forum?

I especially APPRECIATE the "wouldn't necessarily believe it from the look of her" comment. 

THANKS.

- Jessica Heidi


----------



## Senor Hound

The poses are very unique and the color is great.  The lighting isn't bad either!  Though I would suggest keeping all hands and feet in the photograph.  But as you said rules are meant to be bent sometimes.  That's what is so great about photography; It is your vision!

#3 makes her knees look big.  Some don't find that to be a very flattering body part, but personally I don't mind it much.  I don't know if I have a favorite (maybe the last one?), but they're all very good.  Kudos!

And Jessica, I think he's just trying to do you justice.  Sometimes it takes other experienced eyes to see things.  A bad photo may actually be good to others, so you need to see to find out!   You should take it as a compliment that he cares enough to try and get feedback.  I'm sure it was done with the best of intentions.


----------



## flipstylephoto

Senor Hound said:


> And Jessica, I think he's just trying to do you justice.  Sometimes it takes other experienced eyes to see things.  A bad photo may actually be good to others, so you need to see to find out!   You should take it as a compliment that he cares enough to try and get feedback.  I'm sure it was done with the best of intentions.




Thanks Senor...I never had intentions of any malice.  To date, she WAS the most professional i've ever worked with.  But i'm sure everyone who shoots models, can agree that there will always be good and bad critiques.  That you learn from your mistakes that others see.  And no, i'm NOT one of the photographers who post only thier good work to get praise.  I usually post some images that I am uncertain of but not sure why. Why?  so i can see from others what they think could have been done to improve the image.

Sorry Jessica you feel the way you do.  I'll delete which ever photos or all of the photos from this thread if you like, but I can't delete the thread.  If you don't like what you posted, I'm sure you can edit your own post.


----------



## jessicaheidi

My post is fine. 
What other people said is fine. You asked for criticism and they gave it.

What YOU said is not fine: that these ideas were not yours and you didn't want to do them, and implying that people probably assume that I'm not artistic or that I am stupid because of how I look.

That isn't fine. How should I ever want to work with you again when I find you lying and saying such things about me on a public forum?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Might be an idea to take this discussion somewhere else folks.


----------



## Arch

jessica i edited your first post, name calling is not allowed here, this is not Yahoo chat.
I appreciate you may be annoyed, but i think you two should kindly take it to pm's as we do not wish to hear anymore.

Thankyou.


----------



## SrBiscuit

i like that she googled herself....
all of a sudden im humming carly simon.

just kidding jessica, im just ribbin' ya.

was i the only one that went and googled her too?

unfortunately, smugmug is blocked at work, so i cant see the images...only the thumbnails in google images...but i'll check em out later.


 -biscuit-


----------



## flipstylephoto

I apologize everyone for even replying to the out lash and participating to the public internet equivalent of a jerry springer episode.  I apologize for myself and for Jessica because I don't think she'll come back here to do it herself.


----------



## cszakolczai

I don't think my comment is worth much just because this went from a simple question to the model getting upset.  I liked the pictures on the ladder the most.  What kind of location was this?  Was it a bar, because at first it looked like a strip club haha.


----------



## ANDS!

Lesson of the day:

If you're going to post your PROFESSIONAL work up for critique and the entire process didn't go as you'd have liked. . .for the love of god don't use any indentifying information about yourself or those you are photographing.


----------



## StillImage

ANDS! said:


> Lesson of the day:
> 
> If you're going to post your PROFESSIONAL work up for critique and the entire process didn't go as you'd have liked. . .for the love of god don't use any indentifying information about yourself or those you are photographing.



Exactly!


----------



## flipstylephoto

StillImage said:


> Exactly!



I had no problem with the thread myself.  She is just angry that I posted a shot that I personally didn't like as much as others and now blames me that no one will want to shoot with her because they will think she's not creative and stupid....  

I never once claimed she wasn't creative or stupid, lol. In fact quite the opposite.  if i insulted her, then I insulted my wife as well as they both loved the idea that I wasn't "thrilled" about...but like I said, who am I to argue?  Some people may like it, some may not. I post both good and bad shots of my work to find critique from peers and help learn for the next time.

and my remark regarding "by the looks of her" was meant to say most "artist" dont' look that beautiful as she does.  however, she must have read into it in the wrong way...idk. lol.  It's all quite hilarious now.  She was a model I was have last expected to react and act this way.

Maybe a mod should lock this thread...it has no merit to further converse in.  Only benefit of it's existence is of the 1 shot I kept up for others to see.  If people want to read into this as me being a bad guy for...uh...not sure exactly the reason or for her out landish lashing, then so be it.


----------



## Arch

no your not a bad guy for anything you have done in this thread, dont worry about it dude. I will lock now as requested and there isn't anything helpful that can be said by anyone now anyway.


----------

